# Missouri property owner charged with shooting river runner



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

James Crocker charged with shooting Paul Dart Jr. in head during float trip | ksdk.com
Missouri Man Shoots River Runner | News from the Field | OutsideOnline.com

Wow. Condolences to the family. Worried about the precedent the outcome of the trial will set.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Hopefully the precedent is hanging people for second degree murder. So sad.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

This story is terrible. It's obviously here because of the river aspect, but nothing makes me more upset than people resolving disputes with a firearm. 

As far as precedent goes, these are all state issues so, to the extent that there is any negative precedent, it would be binding only in Missouri.


----------



## MightyKnight (Jun 19, 2012)

*A better article about this disgusting act*

James Robert Crocker charged: Army veteran is shot dead in front of family after cousin enrages landowner by urinating on gravel bar during annual floating trip | Mail Online


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

I hope this guy spends the rest of his life in jail and never gets to see his property again! Perhaps the property will be given to the murdered man's family as restitution.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Since when do floaters go on shore to pee?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

He should be duct taped to George Zimmerman and Wayne La Pierre shackled to a large innertube and set adrift on the Stikine at high water!What is with private property assholes ?What does it hurt if someone stands on a gravel bar and pisses in the woods.Even if they did something wrong the penalty is not execution without due process.America 's love affair with privatizing and guns is a national disgrace.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

At least the guy was enough of a dumbass to make statements to the police that should aid in his prosecution.


----------

